

Rust getting World stage, from Firefox OS - zedzedzed
http://www.muktware.com/4153/firefox-os-replace-gecko-servo

======
abrowne
The linked article leaps to conclusions a bit when they say "Dave admitted
that Mozilla aspires to replace Gecko with Servo in the future not just in
Firefox OS but also in the browser."

The quote from derStandard.at is a little different -- it's in response to a
question about Servo from the interviewer, unrelated from the previous talk of
B2G (emphasis added):

"I'd say this is less of an experiment than other things we are working on as
we have a full team working on this and Rust (the language Servo is built on).
_And we all have it in the back of our heads that one day we are going to
replace Gecko with Servo, but we don't have a specific time frame on it as
Servo still so early in the development._

